# Need advice. Regretting marriage.



## unsure (May 5, 2009)

My husband and I have been married for a little over a year. I dated my husband 'Chris' for several years before our marriage and was completely sure of our life long commitment. However with in the last few months I've begun to reconsider what I want. He is an amazing man and wonderful but I don't know if some of his downfalls are things I will be able to live with happily for the rest of my life. In the past week I have started to reconnect with the man I dated before gettinf married 'Scott.' It was a totally innocent meeting that was not premeditated, just a coincidence. Scott is nothing more than a friend but being around him reminds me of that relationship and how wonderful of a mate he was. It was been nearly 5 years since Scott's and my relationship was over and we've never spoken in the lapse. Since I was already having doubts in the marriage I'm finding it very difficult to know where to go form here. I am looking for advice on whether these doubts are normal? And if sucessfully married couples may have experienced this same feelings? Like I said I've been experiencing these for about a month but with talking with Scott this past week it reminds me of other paths my life could've taken. Please help this unsure newlywed.


----------



## Sensitive (Mar 29, 2009)

Being friends with ex-lovers is very dangerous. Also, it is quite uncommon to be unhappy with your marriage in your honeymoon phase. I would recommend dumping Scott and working on your marriage.


----------



## Country Girl (Apr 19, 2009)

Be fair to Chris; dump Scott. If you feel something is lacking in your marriage, please go to counseling before this gets out of hand. A marriage can't work if others are in it!


----------



## wonder (Jun 30, 2008)

get away from scott. your marriage is way more important, and if you don't think it is, then you never should have gotten married.


----------



## unsure (May 5, 2009)

I know the advice given is the best thing to do, but I find myself really torn. I have been meeting and talking with Scott this past week. My feelings for him seem stronger than when we were together. Chris knows that we met once for lunch an innocent meeting for closure and he was fine with that, but he doesn't know that we've met since. I feel so trapped. I know what the right thing to do is, but I feel so weak for not being able to be strong enough to turn Scott away. He has always held a place in my heart.


----------

